# tengo un hambre



## pejeman

Derivado de decir "el hambre", (similar a "el hacha", "el águila"), yo siempre he dicho "tengo mucho hambre", cuando estoy famélico, pero creo que en México ni el 1% dice así, sino mucha hambre.

¿Cómo se debe decir, según la Academia? ¿Y según mis compañeros foristas?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Honeypum

Según la RAE, no sé... en Argentina es "mucha hambre".
Ahora lo buscaré en la RAE.
Saludos,

Según el DPD:



> hambre. ‘Gana y necesidad de comer’ y ‘escasez de alimentos’. Es voz femenina:_ «Me entró de repente mucha hambre»_ (MtnGaite _Nubosidad_ [Esp. 1992]). Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma _el_ del artículo si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra (→ el, 2.1), pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina:_ «Luego vino el hambre, padre, el hambre física»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). En cuanto al indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_ (→ uno, 1): _«En España se padecía un hambre angustiosa»_ (Tusell _Geografía_ [Esp. 1995]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos _alguno_ y _ninguno: algún hambre,_ _ningún hambre._ El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esa hambre, la misma hambre, _etc.
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Por lo cual, la RAE está de acuerdo en cómo lo decimos en Argentina y supongo también que en muchos otros sitios: mucha hambre.


----------



## Honeypum

Muñequita said:


> La verdad me resulta un poco extraño eso de decir mucha hambre, ya que yo he dicho y he escuchado toda mi vida decir mucho hambre.
> 
> Me resulta confuso la explicación de la RAE por que a mi, por el contrario, me enseñaron que hambre es voz masculina: el hambre y no la hambre por lo tanto lo más lógico sería decir mucho hambre de acuerdo a esta teoría.
> 
> Algo similar sucede con la frase mucho calor, hay quienes dicen mucha calor, lo cuál en mi opinión es erróneo porque calor es también voz masculina: el calor, mucho calor (y no mucha calor)
> 
> Necesitamos más opiniones de todas formas


 
Qué curioso, vos también sos argentina y decís "mucho hambre"... yo personalmente digo "mucha hambre" y lo mismo la gente de mi entorno.

Con calor estamos de acuerdo: mucho calor! (como ahora en Madrid!)


----------



## Rayines

Yo digo _mucho hambre_. Honeypum, ¡te contagiaste!


----------



## Julián Martínez

Yo lo digo tal como indica que es correcto la Academia, a excepción de los indefinidos ya que no digo _algún hambre, ningún hambre_, si no que digo:*alguna hambre* o *ninguna hambre*. Saludos


----------



## adonis

*Yo soy de Nicaragua*.
La verdad es que aqui, en casi todo el pais, "podria asegurar", decimos : "*Mucha Hambre", y "mucho calor*",
Al respecto de _*algun hambre, ningun hambre*_, estoy de acuerdo con Julian Martinez. Aunque siendo sincero, escucho a menudo; *Alguna hambre, asi como, algo de hambre,*
*Y ninguna hambre, asi como, ningun hambre. *Creo que depende de la oracion en que la emplees.


----------



## Jellby

Yo siempre digo "mucha hambre" y estoy de acuerdo en que es lo correcto, sin embargo se dice "a *buen hambre* no hay pan duro", donde debería decirse "buena hambre"...


----------



## Talant

Muñequita said:


> Me resulta confuso la explicación de la RAE por que a mi, por el contrario, me enseñaron que hambre es voz masculina: el hambre y no la hambre por lo tanto lo más lógico sería decir mucho hambre de acuerdo a esta teoría.



Es una pregunta curiosa, puesto que en efecto se dice "a buen hambre...." pese a ser palabra femenina "hambre asesin*a*" El ejemplo de Muñequita no es el mejor, puesto que "el hambre" tiene el articulo "el" que se deriva del cambio "el hacha, el agua"... hay que probar con otro

Por otro lado, "calor" es masculino. Quién dice "mucha calor" o "como aprieta la calor" está cometiendo un error.

Para saber si una palabra es masculina o femenina, el mejor método es aplicarle un adjetivo. Sólo un género sonará bien: "Calor elevado", "agua amarilla",...


----------



## Jellby

Talant said:


> Por otro lado, "calor" es masculino. Quién dice "mucha calor" o "como aprieta la calor" está cometiendo un error.



No está cometiendo un error, "calor" también puede usarse como femenino, aunque suele hacerse más en zonas rurales o en determinados contextos. El DRAE dice: U. t. c. f.



> Para saber si una palabra es masculina o femenina, el mejor método es aplicarle un adjetivo. Sólo un género sonará bien: "Calor elevado", "agua amarilla",...



Claro: "hambre atroz", "hambre terrible"


----------



## indigoio

Pues sí Peje, la mayoría decimos "mucha hambre", de hecho nunca he oido a "mucho hambre", suena incómodo  pero tu pregunta es muy interesante.

¿Qué hacer? ¿Cómo decir?


----------



## pejeman

indigoio said:


> Pues sí Peje, la mayoría decimos "mucha hambre", de hecho nunca he oido a "mucho hambre", suena incómodo  pero tu pregunta es muy interesante.
> 
> ¿Qué hacer? ¿Cómo decir?




Muchas gracias a todos. Por lo visto, seguimos siendo minoría (<1%?) los que decimos mucho hambre. Personalmente lo encuentro más fácil de pronunciar. Como cuando decimos "un hacha", en vez de "una hacha".

Termino, recordando un dicho mexicano que dice "El hambre es canija, pero más el que la aguanta" Se dice "el hambre" y no "la hambre", así es que seguramente de ahí viene mi preferencia por decir mucho hambre.

Saludos y vámonos a comer, porque ya me dio hambre.


----------



## Fernita

Peje: yo también digo "tengo *mucho* hambre" "Tengo *un* hambre tremendo". 

Tengo un hambre *espantoso más grande que un oso.*

*Pero ahora veo que siempre lo he dicho mal,¡**qué momento!*

Tengo un hambre espantosa más grande que una osa. Y será así, nomás.


----------



## Bonnie Radcliffe

No se puede decir "Mucho hambre" ni "Tengo un hambre tremendo", porque "hambre" es femenino. Se dice "el hambre" no porque sea masculino, que no lo es, como acabo de decir, sino porque hay una norma que dice que si una palabra empieza por "a" tónica, se debe cambiar el artículo "la" por el masculino "el". ¿Y esto por qué se hace? Pues porque en español suena cacofónico (es decir, suena mal) decir "la hambre", porque cuando se dice parece que son dos palabras que se fusionan. Sé que ahora estaréis pensando: "Pero si 'mucha' también acaba por a, ¿entonces no se debería decir 'mucha hambre'"?. Y sí, es un buen razonamiento, pero en el caso de "mucha hambre" ya no es cacofónico. Para que lo recordéis, solo se cambia el artículo femenino singular, es decir, se cambia "la" por "el", y "una" por "un".

Así q se dice "el hambre" y "*las* hambres", asi como se dice "el alma" y "*las* almas", porque "alma" también es femenino. Pero si se antepone una palabra entre el artículo y el sustantivo, ya no es necesario cambiar el artículo. Ejemplo: "*la* caritativa alma" y "el alma caritativa".

Y recordad también que esto solo pasa con los sustantivos que empiezan por "a" *tónica*, es decir, así que la sílaba tónica (la sílaba que se pronuncia fuerte) es la primera. Por lo tanto, se hace con "hambre", "alma", "aula", "agua", "aura" etc., que son todas palabras femeninas que empiezan por a/ha y cuya sílaba tónica es la primera (la que he subrayado). Pero si es una palabra femenina que empieza por una "a" *NO* tónica, no se cumple la norma. Ejemplo: "*la* antorcha", "*la* armada", etc. Como véis, en estas palabras la sílaba tónica (la subrayada) no es la de la primera "a", así que a estas palabras femeninas no hace falta cambiarles el artículo, porque no es cacofónico. 

Para que tengáis la norma "oficial", he copiado un artículo del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_. He marcado la norma en negrita. Espero que os ayude.

*hambre*. ‘Gana y necesidad de comer’ y ‘escasez de alimentos’. Es voz femenina:_ «Me entró de repente mucha hambre»_ (MtnGaite _Nubosidad_ [Esp. 1992]). *Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma el del artículo si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra*, pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina:_ «Luego vino el hambre, padre, el hambre física»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). En cuanto al indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_: _«En España se padecía un hambre angustiosa»_ (Tusell _Geografía_ [Esp. 1995]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos _alguno_ y _ninguno: algún hambre,_ _ningún hambre._ El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esa hambre, la misma hambre, _etc.


----------



## pejeman

Bonnie Radcliffe said:


> . ¿Y esto por qué se hace? Pues porque en español  resulta cacofónico.
> *hambre*. ‘Gana y necesidad de comer’ y ‘escasez de alimentos’. Es voz femenina:_ «Me entró de repente mucha hambre»_ (MtnGaite _Nubosidad_ [Esp. 1992]). *Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma el del artículo si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra*, pero los adjetivos *(que le suceden, supongo,  ya que no he visto el física hambre) *deben ir en forma femenina:_ «Luego vino el hambre, padre, el hambre física»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). En cuanto al indefinido, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena _una,_ hoy es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma apocopada _un_: _«En España se padecía un hambre angustiosa»_ (Tusell _Geografía_ [Esp. 1995]). Lo mismo ocurre con los indefinidos _alguno_ y _ninguno: algún hambre,_ _ningún hambre._ El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esa hambre, la misma hambre, _etc.



Claro, en todo esto interviene la cacofonía y la facilidad con que se puedan pronunciar hambre y las palabras que la precedan. Por eso, me parece contradictorio que se dicte decir "la misma hambre" y "esa hambre" cuando por evitar la cacofonía se *exige *decir "el hambre". Tan cacofónico me resulta, en lo personal, decir la hambre, como decir mucha hambre. Creo que esta legislación no termina por resolver el problema y plantea otros, que seguramente en unos cuantos siglos más la Madre Academia podrá aclarar a las generaciones futuras de dudosos hispanoparlantes.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> Claro, en todo esto interviene la cacofonía y la facilidad con que se puedan pronunciar hambre y las palabras que la precedan. Por eso, me parece contradictorio que se dicte decir "la misma hambre" y "esa hambre" cuando por evitar la cacofonía se *exige *decir "el hambre".



Es que no se trata de una norma que se hayan inventado para evitar la cacofonía, es más bien un fenómeno lingüístico con tradición histórica y raíces etimológicas que ocurre con los artículos pero con muchísima menor frecuencia, sobre todo entre hablantes "cultos", con otras palabras como determinantes o adjetivos. Las Academias se limitan a poner orden y "fijar", pero no se han inventado la norma.

Existen otras excepciones, que tampoco creo que se hayan inventado, simplemente constatan que se usan así, y que no suele sonar natural hacerlo de otra forma: Nombres propios como "La Haya" (pero el árbol es "el haya"), nombres de letras como "la hache" (no "el hache", aunque sí "el hacha"), adjetivos sustantivizados como "la árabe" (sobre todo cuando el propio adjetivo no lleva marca de femenino).

Si evitáramos siempre la cacofonía, ¿deberíamos decir "la mismo hambre" o "el mismo hambre"? Parece que lo segundo suena "menos mal", pero entonces habría otra incoherencia, por que no hace ninguna falta sustituir "la" por "el"...


----------



## madrileña

*Unión de hilos con el mismo*

¿Por qué decimos ¨tengo *un hambre* feror¨ como si fuera la palabra ¨hambre¨masculina? 
¿Podéis ayudarme? ¿No es feminina, como los diccionarios dicen?

Muchas gracias y muchas felicidades para el año que viene,

madrileña


----------



## yserien

Sonaría mal decir o escribir "una hambre feroz". Pasa lo mismo cuando coinciden dos vocales iguales. (Hay un hilo sobre el tema) A ver si lo encuentro. Espera un poco.


----------



## oddeve

Cuando se utiliza el artículo determinado, se pone en masculino, supongo que porque es mejor fonéticamente "el hambre" que "la hambre" ("el hambre" es la forma correcta)
De la misma forma, se usa "un hambre" en lugar de "una hambre"

feliz año nuevo para ti también


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Que yo sepa, se utiliza el artículo masculino cuando la palabra femenina empieza por la "a" tónica (como la ache no se pronuncia, la vocal a de hambre es la que cuenta). Solo pasa con los artículos una y la (en singular), es resto de los determinantes irán en femenino.

Un hambre feroz /unas hambres feroces/ esta hambre feroz
el hambre feroz/las hambres feroces
Un águila /unas águilas/esta águila
El águila/ las águilas

El agua / las aguas...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

yserien said:


> Sonaría mal decir o escribir "una hambre feroz". Pasa lo mismo cuando coinciden dos vocales iguales. (Hay un hilo sobre el tema) A ver si lo encuentro. Espera un poco.



Lo siento, no encuentro el hilo en cuestion, hace más de dos meses....(Pienso que la respuesta de Gévy te aclarará todo,saludos)


----------



## jazyk

Tanto una hambre feroz como un hambre feroz son válidos, pero la tendencia es usar la segunda construcción, que se recomienda. Cuando hay un artículo definido, solo el es posible: el hambre, porque la palabra inicia con _ha_ (con _a_ sería el mismo caso) tónico.


----------



## Lillita

Hay muchos hilos del mismo tema, por ejemplo hay uno aquí (espero que no te moleste que sea en inglés)
 http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=321527

Y chequea este link también:
 http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp.../Cuestiones para el FAQ de consultas.htm#ap10

Espero que te sirvan de algo!


----------



## ampurdan

Hay que distinguir la apócope de los artículos indeterminados "uno" y "una" en "un" de la alternancia del artículo determinado femenino "el/la".

La apócope del artículo indeterminado femenino ante sustantivos que comienzan por "a" tónica es optativo, si bien hoy en día es mayoritario. 

Consulten en el DPD la entrada *uno -na*, apartado *2.1*. 

Así, lo más habitual es decir "un hambre".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Es cuirioso, pero se dice.
se ha desatado una hambruna debastadora, pero suena mal decir, se ha desatado una hambre debastadora.
disculpen , lo pense y quise compartirlo, es solo un comentario.

Saludos
Felices Fiestas a Todos!


----------



## 140278

Se puede decir *tengo hambre *y *tengo un hambre*. La diferencia es que en el segundo puede usarse un adjetivo o, simplemente, indica más énfasis.


----------



## chics

Tal vez te confundió que "feroz" es invariable en género (vale para masculino y femenino, tal cual). Si cambias el adjetivo, usarías uno femenino (femenino distinto de su masculino). Lo que pasa es que los que vienen rápido a la cabeza son invariables también: voraz, enorme, etc.
Se me ocurre, por ejemplo, _tengo un hambre malsan*a*_.
Seguro que hay mejores...

El artículo masculino, como sabes, es sólo por que la palabra empieza con "a" tónica.


----------



## Zalacaín

ampurdan said:


> Hay que distinguir la apócope de los artículos indeterminados "uno" y "una" en "un" de la alternancia del artículo determinado femenino "el/la".
> 
> La apócope del artículo indeterminado femenino ante sustantivos que comienzan por "a" tónica es optativo, si bien hoy en día es mayoritario.
> 
> Consulten en el DPD la entrada *uno -na*, apartado *2.1*.
> 
> Así, lo más habitual es decir "un hambre".


 

No es ningún apócope. Es una regla básica del español: las palabras que comienzan por "a" tónica, en el singular usarán los artículos: el, un, algún y ningún en masculino; aunque estas sean de género femenino. 
Como ya ha dicho chics, conservan su género, por lo que si se añanden adjetivos deberán ser femeninos (si es que la palabra en cuestión es femenina)


----------



## ampurdan

Zalacaín said:


> No es ningún apócope. Es una regla básica del español: las palabras que comienzan por "a" tónica, en el singular usarán los artículos: el, un, algún y ningún en masculino; aunque estas sean de género femenino.
> Como ya ha dicho chics, conservan su género, por lo que si se añanden adjetivos deberán ser femeninos (si es que la palabra en cuestión es femenina)


 
Me reitero en lo dicho en mi post anterior. Una cosa es la variante del artículo femenino en "el" ante sustantivo femenino empezado por "a" tónica y otra es la apócope de "una", "alguna" y "ninguna" ante sustantivo femenino empezado por "a" tónica. En ninguno de ambos casos se trata de artículos o adjetivos femeninos, sino de formas femeninas alteradas. La diferencia práctica entre ambas es que la apócope es optativa.


----------



## lazarus1907

Zalacaín said:


> No es ningún apócope. Es una regla básica del español: las palabras que comienzan por "a" tónica, en el singular usarán los artículos: el, un, algún y ningún en masculino; aunque estas sean de género femenino.
> Como ya ha dicho chics, conservan su género, por lo que si se añanden adjetivos deberán ser femeninos (si es que la palabra en cuestión es femenina)


Vas a tener que ponerte al día con las reglas básicas del español, porque «un» es la forma apocopada de «uno/una» (como «algún» y «ningún» lo son de «alguno/a» y «ninguno/a»), y aunque sí es obligatorio decir «el hambre» y lo normal es decir «un/algún/ningún hambre», no es incorrecto decir «una/alguna/ninguna hambre».

No nos lo estamos inventando. Es lo que dicen las academias de la lengua.


----------



## CésarEX

AlfonsoHKG said:


> Bonnie tiene razon. Ademas es el habla normal, la gente (al menos lo que oigo en Castilla y Valencia) dice:
> El hambre en tiempos de guerra...
> Pasaba mucha hambre en la mili
> El agua de Madrid tiene mucho cloro
> Hay mucha agua (si dices hay mucho agua suena bastante raro, no?)



Con respecto a lo de "agua", es cierto, decir *mucho agua* suena raro, y personalmente me suena a cacofonía. Por tanto creo yo, que es correcto decir "*mucha hambre*" pues como ya dijo Radclife se evita la cacofonía reemplazando "la" por "el" y "un" por "uno", pero no en el caso de "mucha" por "mucho"


----------



## Ellouder

Gracias Cintia&Martine.

Pues no sabía lo de las cacofonías, gracias a todos.


----------



## Fernando Castillo Labajos

En Perú también hay dudas acerca de la palabra "hambre". A pesar de lo que muchos piensan, la palabra "hambre" no es una voz masculina, es una voz femenina, por tanto no es correcto decir "mucho hambre" sino "mucha hambre". Por ello en este caso en particular no se trata de la existencia de una cacofonía aunque lo parezca.

*LA RAE DICE:* 
"Al tratarse de sustantivos femeninos, con los demostrativos _este, ese, aquel_ o con cualquier otro adjetivo determinativo, como _todo, mucho, poco, otro, _etc., deben usarse las formas femeninas correspondientes: _esta hacha, aquella misma arma, toda el agua, mucha hambre, _etc. (y no _este hacha,_ _aquel mismo arma,_ _todo el agua,_ _mucho hambre,_ etc.)."

Ya estaré al tanto de los comentarios con relación a este tema. Estamos en contacto...


----------



## Informador

Decimos "el hambre". Si la mayoria de la gente lo dice alguna lógica debe existir. Lo de femenino o masculino es relativo. Es social. Es lo que la gente dice. Lo que hace la Academia es colocar el sello de legítimo a lo que decimos. 

Si alguien empieza a escribir "ombre" en lugar de "hombre" es posible que en el futuro sea muy bien aceptado escribir "ombre" porque la realidad es que a los seres humanos nos molesta más lo que escuchamos y no tanto lo que leemos.

Gracias.


----------



## Spartan117

Hola, no hablo en español muy buien, lo siento. de mi clase de español, yo lo sé "tengo mucho hambre"

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Spartan117 said:


> Hola, no hablo en español muy buien, lo siento. de mi clase de español, yo lo sé "tengo mucho hambre"
> 
> Saludos


 
Te han mentido, lée el hilo completo y lo descubrirás.

Peje, creo que tu 1% es más bien como un .01%. En mi vida había escuchado "mucho hambre"; me suena como a "mucha calor", si sabes a lo que me refiero...

Saludos.


----------



## AquadiG

yo digo mucha hambre= tengo mucha hambre


----------



## adonis

Sí está correcto decir "EL HAMBRE"

*El hambre* como un pronombre sustantivo será masculino, pero en cantidad siempre es precedido por un adjetivo cuantitativo que lo hace femenino.

¡Ejemplo de estos dos que están correctos! 
*El hambre* en africa ataca a la mayoria de la poblacion.

            La poblacion de Africa tiene *mucha hambre!.*

Les dejo este hilo de los adjetivos para aclarar un poco mas el tema.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adjetivo 

Aunque hablo español, puede que me equivoque con esta explicacion, espero ser corregido por todos ustedes colegas de ser así.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## _ivann_

pejeman said:


> Derivado de decir "el hambre", (similar a "el hacha", "el águila"), yo siempre he dicho "tengo mucho hambre", cuando estoy famélico, pero creo que en México ni el 1% dice así, sino mucha hambre.
> 
> ¿Cómo se debe decir, según la Academia? ¿Y según mis compañeros foristas?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas.



Bueno, yo también soy de México y nunca he oido a alguién decir "mucho hambre", me suena raro , yo siempre digo "mucha hambre"

Jamás había analizado el porque algunas palabras femeninas, en plural las volvemos masculinas, como por ejemplo "el alma"--->las almas
Muchas gracias a  nuestros compañeros foristas


----------



## Aviador

Varios colegas han dado buenas explicaciones en este mismo hilo y en otros sobre este asunto, pero se ve que no es suficiente. Permítanme explicarlo de nuevo; a ver si tengo yo más éxito.
Para mayor claridad, será una explicación muy resumida y limitada al caso del sustantivo _hambre_ que aquí se trata.

Primero hay que recordar que el sustantivo _hambre_ es de *género* *femenino*. La RAE *no* lo da como epiceno ni de género ambiguo; sólo *femenino*:



> *hambre.*
> 
> (Del lat. vulg. *famen, -ĭnis).
> 
> *1.* f. Gana y necesidad de comer.
> [...]
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Como el acento tónico de esta palabra cae sobre la primera sílaba (_ham-_), para evitar la cacofonía que se produce al decir _la hambre_, en este caso según la regla, el artículo definido toma la forma _el_ (como la del masculino), pero _hambre_ sigue siendo de género femenino. Quizá esto confunda a los hablantes menos informados y crean por eso que _hambre_ es sustantivo masculino; pero no, es palabra femenina. No es que se use el artículo masculino, se trata de una forma especial del artículo femenino _la_ que se escribe igual que el masculino.​ Lo mismo pasa con el artículo indeterminado femenino _una_ que toma la forma _un_ delante de hambre: _un hambre_.
Los otros determinantes y demostrativos no cambian y siguen usándose en su forma femenina normal:  _aquella hambre_, _esa hambre_, _esta hambre_, etc.
Hay que tomar en cuenta también que el uso de las variantes _el_ y _un_ sólo procede si entre estos artículos y el sustantivo _hambre_ no hay otra palabra: _la terrible hambre_, _una enorme hambre_.

Lo mismo vale para la gran mayoría de los sustantivos femeninos que comienzan con /a/ tónica. Unas explicaciones más completas y detalladas se encuentran en el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas bajo los lemas _el_ y _hambre_. Vale la pena estudiarlas con atención.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Jellby said:


> Es que no se trata de una norma que se hayan inventado para evitar la cacofonía, es más bien un fenómeno lingüístico con tradición histórica y raíces etimológicas que ocurre con los artículos pero con muchísima menor frecuencia, sobre todo entre hablantes "cultos", con otras palabras como determinantes o adjetivos. Las Academias se limitan a poner orden y "fijar", pero no se han inventado la norma.


 
"Limpia, fija y da esplendor". No es un comercial de cera para pisos, sino el lema de la Real Academia Española. 
El español es una lengua romance (derivada del latín, como el francés o el italiano), con influencias del árabe, griego y hasta de otras lenguas y dialectos de hispanoamérica. Además, como todo idioma está en constante evolución (o dinámica, si quieren). Las reglas no las da la RAE, las fija, para que de alguna manera durante algunas generaciones podamos comunicarnos sin complicaciones.
En el caso de la pregunta inicial "mucho hambre", no es tan poco común como alguien sugiere. Yo oigo constantemente eso; igual la calor (esto último en algunas zonas del Perú y no necesariamente rurales). Pero como ya se ha aclarado, _hambre_ es femenino. Las razones de su uso en masculino ya se han dado, así como las explicaciones de porqué no debe usarse en masculino, más allá de: el hambre.
Pero como vemos a diario, podemos modificar nuestra forma de hablar y escribir o podemos seguir tal como si no hubiéramos discutido el asunto.
Total, el español varía un montón. Somos más de cuatrocientos millones de hispanohablantes y nuestra lengua se usa en dos hemisferios, en varios continentes y en varias latitudes. Es evidente que no todos hablamos igual. Lo importante es que foros como éste nos acercan y aprendemos de las formas de hablar en otros países y regiones.
Saludos,
Pólizón


----------



## claudetrans

*Se unieron dos hilos con el mismo tema*


La palabra hambre es femenina o masculina?

Los periódicos aprovecharon este hambre revigorizado de la audiencia americana por los asuntos internacionales.


----------



## Agró

claudetrans said:


> La palabra hambre es femenino o maculino?
> 
> los periódicos aprovecharon este hambre re-vigorizado de la audiencia americana por los asuntos internacionales.



*hambre**.*
 (Del lat. vulg. _*famen, -ĭnis_).
* 1.     * f. Gana y necesidad de comer.
* 2.     * f. Escasez de alimentos básicos, que causa carestía y miseria generalizada.
* 3.     * f. Apetito o deseo ardiente de algo.


Es femenina, así que:
esta hambre revigorizada


----------



## Grekh

Hambre es femenino aunque utiliza el artículo masculino

"El hambre"

Se debe al acento tónico, igual que el caso del águila, la cual también es un sustantivo femenino que utiliza el artículo masculino como otros tantos ejemplos.


----------



## drosophila_

Grekh said:


> Hambre es femenino aunque utiliza el artículo masculino
> 
> "El hambre"
> 
> Se debe al acento tónico, igual que el caso del águila, la cual también es un sustantivo femenino que utiliza el artículo masculino como otros tantos ejemplos.



Se dice *este hambre*, pero el adjetivo debería ir en forma femenina: *este hambre revigorizada*, si el adjetivo fuera entre el pronombre y el sustantivo ambas deberían ir en femenino (en este caso *esta revigorizada hambre*, aunque no suele expresarse así)


----------



## Antpax

drosophila_ said:


> Se dice *este hambre*, pero el adjetivo debería ir en forma femenina: *este hambre revigorizada*, si el adjetivo fuera entre el pronombre y el sustantivo ambas deberían ir en femenino (en este caso *esta revigorizada hambre*, aunque no suele expresarse así)


 
Hola:

Me temo que voy a discrepar, el cambio sólo se hace con los artículos y con los indefinidos, con los demostrativos hay que usar la forma femenina.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## drosophila_

Acabo de mirar en el panhispánico y efectivamente no habla de demostrativos. Me suena igual de cacofónico, pero parece que sí.

Disculpas, Ant tiene razón


----------



## Agró

h*A*mbre y *A*gua (pongo en mayúscula la vocal acentuada) son pues femeninas. Sé que no suena muy bien pero deberíamos empeñarnos en hacer las cosas correctamente y usar "*esta *hambre" y "*esta *agua". A propósito de "esta agua", he mirado resultados en Google de la expresión "de *esta *agua no beberé" y "de *este *agua no beberé", y... sorpresa (o no tanto), hay ligeramente más referencias con *este *(incorrecto) que con *esta *(correcto). Conclusión: en internet hay mucha tontería y el número de referencias que ofrece Google acerca de un tema no aporta en sí mismo ninguna autoridad.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Definitivamente el hambre es femenina. Las explicaciones ya fueron muy bien dadas y discutidas en este hilo.
Así que lo "correcto" es tengo mucha hambre. 
Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En realidad, el artículo _el _que usamos delante de las palabras que comienzan con _a_ tónica no es el artículo masculino, sino una apócope del antiguo artículo femenino, que era *ela *en castellano antiguo. Este artículo, con el correr del tiempo, evolucionó y quedó como _la_ delante de los sustantivos que empezaban con consonante y como _el_ delante de los que empezaban con vocal (así como en otras lenguas latinas se transformó en _l'_), y más tarde se restringió sólo a las que empezaban con _a_ tónica. O sea que, pese a que tenga la misma forma que el artículo masculino, en realidad es un *artículo femenino truncado*. Más tarde se extendió este uso "supuestamente" masculino al artículo indeterminado, aunque sigue siendo perfectamente correcto mantener la forma femenina (_una agua, una hambre_), pese a que cada vez se usa menos. Pero allí acaba la "masculinidad" de estas palabras. Para todo el resto, son completamente femeninas.


----------



## Polizón

MarieSuzanne said:


> En realidad, el artículo _el _que usamos delante de las palabras que comienzan con _a_ tónica no es el artículo masculino, sino una apócope del antiguo artículo femenino, que era *ela *en castellano antiguo. Este artículo, con el correr del tiempo, evolucionó y quedó como _la_ delante de los sustantivos que empezaban con consonante y como _el_ delante de los que empezaban con vocal (así como en otras lenguas latinas se transformó en _l'_), y más tarde se restringió sólo a las que empezaban con _a_ tónica. O sea que, pese a que tenga la misma forma que el artículo masculino, en realidad es un *artículo femenino truncado*. Más tarde se extendió este uso "supuestamente" masculino al artículo indeterminado, aunque sigue siendo perfectamente correcto mantener la forma femenina (_una agua, una hambre_), pese a que cada vez se usa menos. Pero allí acaba la "masculinidad" de estas palabras. Para todo el resto, son completamente femeninas.


 
Muy buen aporte.


----------



## Jellby

Exacto. Creo que lo más práctico es asumir (y enseñar) que "el" delante de palabras como "hambre" es una forma alternativa de "la", igual que "e" y "u" son formas alternativas de las conjunciones "y" y "o".

En cuanto a "un", "algún", "ningún", ya son apócopes de "uno", "alguno", "ninguno"... nada impide que en determinadas circunstancias también lo sean de "una", "alguna", "ninguna".


----------



## flljob

_ivann_ said:


> Bueno, yo también soy de México y nunca he oido a alguién decir "mucho hambre", me suena raro , yo siempre digo "mucha hambre"
> 
> Jamás había analizado el porque algunas palabras femeninas, *¿en plural?* las volvemos *¿masculinas?*, como por ejemplo "el alma"--->las almas
> Muchas gracias a nuestros compañeros foristas


 
Hambre y alma son sustantivos femeninos. Nunca masculinos.

Si les antepones un adjetivo eso se evidencia:

La inmensa hambre que siento.
La santa alma de mi abuela.

Se dice el hambre y el alma por eufonía. Cuando se pluralizan ya no hay necesidad de mantener el artículo masculino:

El alma - las almas

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Suponiendo que podamos contar "las hambres"

formas "correctas":

el hambre
las hambres
un hambre / una hambre 
unas hambres
algún hambre / alguna hambre
ningún hambre / ninguna hambre
esta hambre
esa hambre calagurritana -de saber, espero-
aquella hambre canina
mucha hambre
poca hambre
tanta hambre
toda el hambre
toda hambre
tod*o* un/a hambre

casos coloquiales:
toda un hambre

casos de ultracorrección:
mucho hambre
poco hambre
este hambre
tengo tanto hambre que me comería un caballo (caso de ultracorrección por partida simple)
tengo tanto hambre que me comería una caballa* (caso de ultracorrección por partida simple y con cambio de menú)

(* pez parecido al jurel)


----------



## Polizón

Vaya Alec, has hecho un tratado de la pregunta inicial.
En broma, yo digo: _tengo un hambre que parecen dos_.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*: 

Consideramos que en este hilo ya está todo dicho. En el poco probable -aunque no imposible- caso de de que alguien encuentre algo que merezca ser considerado, *el hilo permanecerá cerrado.*


----------

